# Best Guitar



## denny80 (May 7, 2011)

Hello Every Body i am new guitar player.Please help me which guitar is most useful for beginner.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

There really is not such thing as a "best" guitar. It all comes down to what feel most comfortable in your hands, and the type of music you want to play. I am assuming that since you are posting in the acoustic forum, you are looking for an acoustic guitar of some kind. I think that steel-string acoustics are a little bit more versatile than are nylon-stringed ones. 


That being said, I believe, when it comes to guitars, you get what you pay for. Higher end guitars generally are better made, with better quality woods, and more attention to detail. They are also better at maintaining their resale value. 


My advice: go into your local music store and try all the guitars in your price range. Also, insist that the store puts a new set of strings and does a proper set-up on the guitar you buy. Most guitars sit around the store for a while and are played by many people. The factory installed strings generally have had the life sucked out of them after they've sat around the store for a few months. And, A properly set-up guitar is "best" for all players.

joey


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Seagull (S6/Fok/Mini-Jumbo), Norman, Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie. Quality made guitars with solid tops.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

wiley said:


> Seagull (S6/Fok/Mini-Jumbo), Norman, Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie. Quality made guitars with solid tops.


All of these guitars are made by the same company (godin) and are of varying degrees of quality. Some are entry level and work their way up through the brands. All are decent guitars. I like the Seagull brand myself


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

denny80 said:


> Hello Every Body i am new guitar player.Please help me which guitar is most useful for beginner.


It's hard to discern what you're asking. Acoustic vs electric? Steel versus nylon? A little more information would be nice, like age, tastes, budget, and so on.

Nonetheless, I usually suggest a domestic small body acoustic, like the Godin brands suggested earlier. Get out and try a few, even if you don't play. Take a friend with you, preferrably someone who plays, for the extra hands and ears. Carefully weigh what the sales people say, after listening to enough of them you'll be able to filter much of the hyperbole and sales pitch.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

best guitar = the one that makes you smile when you pick it up. Also helps if it stays in tune and the action isn't 1/2 inch off the fret board 

but the ones listed above are decent enough guitars and won't put you out too much in regards to pricing.

Pick up a bunch and strum away. 

Good luck


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I smell a troll/spam....

having said that....OP needs to post more info...price range? 

i love my A&L folk...but I'm a very casual acoustic player...also it needs a set up...


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Spam/troll??

I must have missed the vibe.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

not you... the OP.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

denny80 said:


> Hello Every Body i am new guitar player.Please help me which guitar is most useful for beginner.


I like red ones.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Gotcha

Red ones are nice. As are blue.


----------

